# 18 HB waterman restore



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Found a new project to take Glasser
2003 HB waterman
Needs some deck,ding repairs, and rear bench install
Before


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

Gonna be fresh!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Where'd you find this one?

Post a pic of the whole boat...or else I'll have to drive there myself and take a look


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

Thats a secret, Poon.....


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Thats a secret, Poon.....


You sand bagging son of a bitch

You're looking for a HB now too...


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow watch the language, just helping out a friend ;D Matt your boat looks great let's get both of them out soon and I'd love to ride in your rig. I'm waiting to unveil the whole boat when mike get his 1st red on her.

Some progress





Glasser is the magic man making the finest skiffs even finer.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Not cursing, it's from a movie.

Oh, so it's blattners boat not yours...

Wasn't aware.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

No its his. We are heading out in it soon!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Broke her in right thanks to Jonathan's hard work. 




Thanks Mike for your help in the yard ;D


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

2003 18 waterman 
2013 60 Suzuki


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

The ultimate skiff . The Holy Grail of skiffs . The ultralight no liner Waterman 
18 . Why do sweet chariots keep swinging so low for you ? You must be 
connected .


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> The ultimate skiff . The Holy Grail of skiffs . The ultralight no liner Waterman
> 18 . Why do sweet chariots keep swinging so low for you ? You must be
> connected .


Because he keeps finding them on $400 trailers. lol

Serious dude...your last two HB finds have been on horrible trailers! Easily fixable though, so good finds in the end.

I see you powdercoated the wheel and platform, any reason you didnt do the center knob and suicide knob?

My wheel is at the powdercoater right now, getting wet black gloss like the rest of the skiff pieces Jon's guy did for me, but I'm blacking out ALL of it.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Did this skiff used to be a tiller that was converted to a side console ?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

with all these Hells Bay threads I want one too! We need Hells Bay redistribution legislation in this country so we can all have a Hells Bay. Where's Obama when you need him...


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

1. My trailer is in great condition, just not a ramlin. I traded the 16 whip for the waterman straight up. He kept his trailer and I kept mine. 
2.The gentlemen who traded me was wanting a smaller skiff and I needed a larger skiff more suited for taking 2-3 fishing. 
3. The boat came with a center rear hatch, it was pulled off when he installed the new motor in the spring. I had it remounted last week.
4. It was a original side console and it had a Mercury which was giving him trouble, so he bought the Suzuki.
5. The boat was garage kept so it just needed a few cosmetic repairs from the old trl mtr, and a little ding on the starboard side. Glasser made her look new it's crazy.
Thanks for all the encouraging comments and like most I've been scraping nickels, dimes and been blessed to find a great skiff. If anyone needs help finding a skiff to restore I know people ;D


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

ya, i was wondering about the center hatch. Looked like a tiller setup from the pics


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Found this history from 2001.

"I am so pleased with my new Waterman 18 and my experience with Hell's Bay Boatworks. I'll sum it up in three points:
No. 1...Everyone that I had the pleasure of dealing with has been extremely helpful and prompt with assistance. You have put together a great group of folks.
No. 2...Often expectations are met when purchasing a produce; quite often they are not. Buying my Waterman 'sight unseen,' I was apprehensive, but I can say without qualification that it is the best boat I have ever owned.
"As to my other concern - I was told that I was going to be beaten to death in my Hell's Bay. 'Hells No' was my answer. I want to thank you. I've got a boat that can get me into the extensive shallows of North Carolina, quietly stalk Drum, and return home safe and sound even if it blows up in the afternoon." 

                                         Sam 

Waterman ™ 18' Full Deck

Standard Features and Equipment

Weight:    415 pounds
Draft:     3 1/2"fully rigged w/engine & fuel
Length:    18'
Beam:      73"
Mfr. Recommended Power: 40 - 60hp

Vinylester resin            
Kevlar ™/E-Glass Hull and Components
Core Cell™ construction - No Wood
Heavy Duty Rub Rail
Lg. 7' forward casting platform with dry locker
Moonlight™ hatch holder on forward hatch
20 gallon aluminum gas tank (built in)
Rod rack with fly rod tubes for 8 rods
Poling platform
2 dry aft lockers
Quiet & dry rubber gasketed hatches
Dry gutters on all hatches
Easy clean non-skid deck
Lenco™ electric trim tabs
AGM Battery
Running lights/stainless steel shark eyes
Insulated baitwell - ready for plumbing
Push pole holders
Heavy duty transom motor mounting plate
Rigging and wiring to ABYC standards
Power trim
EZ Loader galvanized trailer
Bilge Pump, Rule automatic 500 GPH
Standard color:Cream
Sam-Beaufort, NC. When it comes to inshore fly fishing in North
Carolina, Sam is one of the best. He has fished many places around the world, but his beloved North Carolina is his favorite stalking grounds. He has been guiding and catching huge Redfish and Albacore for a wish list of clients and friends including former President George Bush. We hold Sam in high esteem as a kind person, excellent fisherman and great friend


Tunnel Package ...............$2,700.00
Including Bob's Machine Shop hydraulic jack
plate, patent pending tunnel
Side Console 40/60hp 



Click here to see
images of Waterman 18

Tiller 40 hp 
Price:    Rigged with 40hp Mercury™ w/power trim-tiller model......$22,950.00
          Rigged with 40hp Mercury™ w/power trim-side console......$25,250.00
          Rigged with 60hp Mercury™ w/power trim-side console......$25,950.00

Options:  Hull and deck color change...............................$ 1,200.00
          Add $850.00 for Hell's Bay custom galvanized trailer w/spare tire 
          and walkboard
          Add $1,600.00 for 40 EFI 4-Stroke upgrade
          Add $2,600.00 for 60 EFI 4-Stroke upgrade


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I still have a copy of that old Hells Bay brochure.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Shallow Hal (Jun 4, 2013)

> I still have a copy of that old Hells Bay brochure.


Very cool. Any chance that could be scanned into a PDF?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

This should be very close..

http://www.redwinedesigns.com/Hells Bay/index.htm


----------



## Shallow Hal (Jun 4, 2013)

> This should be very close..
> 
> http://www.redwinedesigns.com/Hells Bay/index.htm


Thanks, very cool.


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.redwinedesigns.com/Hells%20Bay/Buttons/Our%20Boats/17.8/17.8%20Whipray.htm

...and mine....


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

Good Times on a nice ride!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Some interior shots, I added a gps, and ipilot.




Get her ready for camping


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful skiff!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I added the console shots in there for you, we had a fly rod in there the other day. It's over 9 ft so it's possible if you want to add the raised side console. I'm tall so I liked the extra height if I want to stand and drive sometimes. I love your new build your and your other boats were sweet. God bless Merry Christmas


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Which garmin is that and what mount are you using?


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Garmin545s and a ram mount.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> Garmin545s and a ram mount.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

The Hornet
[/URL

She stung some reds today, can't believe how quiet the hull is, no hull slap, is worth every penny when the waters crystal clear 
in the winter. 

[URL=http://s233.photobucket.com/user/grovesnatcher/media/89ff2298-04d1-4760-ad1a-cc22f7d8b649.jpg.html]


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> http://www.redwinedesigns.com/Hells%20Bay/Buttons/Our%20Boats/17.8/17.8%20Whipray.htm
> 
> ...and mine....


I want that boat! Sweet ride.


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

Sweet sleds gentlemen. What's your top end and cruise speed with the 60 ?


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

About 35-37 top, 31 cruise. Still need some prop and motor height adjustment


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

> About 35-37 top, 31 cruise. Still need some prop and motor height adjustment



Need to get that Proped. Kirk has the same Skiff with an Older Mercury 60hp 4 stroke and says speed is 42mph and his Skiff has a tunnel which is always slower. 

Jonathan said you wouldn't mind taking us out to check out your Suzuki some weekend. :

Did you ever find another trailer?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I need to find out what *Kirk* is using too.. I'm getting 37.5mph with a 13 pitch Vengeance. I'm hitting 6000rpm and have a little throttle left, so I'm going to try 14 pitch and see what happens.

My Mercury 60 EFI is the "non-Bigfoot" version and has a 1:83 to 1 gear ratio, so it probably will not apply to 2:00 to 1 and higher ratios.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Kirk where ever you are please help ;D I'm new to this type of skiff and I'm not a prop guy, so any help would be cool. I'm willing to fish anytime so let me know. Is there a local prop service that would let me use some different props?


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> Kirk where ever you are please help ;D I'm new to this type of skiff and I'm not a prop guy, so any help would be cool. I'm willing to fish anytime so let me know. Is there a local prop service that would let me use some different props?


If you call up Power Tech, there is a guy there that will ask you all the particulars of your skiff and then recommend one of their props. They have an exchange program where you pay a nominal fee to exchange a prop if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## erussell (Mar 31, 2011)

> > Kirk where ever you are please help ;D I'm new to this type of skiff and I'm not a prop guy, so any help would be cool. I'm willing to fish anytime so let me know. Is there a local prop service that would let me use some different props?
> 
> 
> If you call up Power Tech, there is a guy there that will ask you all the particulars of your skiff and then recommend one of their props.  They have an exchange program where you pay a nominal fee to exchange a prop if it doesn't work for you.


I second this. Marcus at Power Tech is a great guy and will ask you a million questions to get you dialed in. If you want to partake in the exchange program, I believe Central FL Marine is a dealer for them.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I love you skiff!!!! I think I look at it a few times a week. I'm hoping to make mine look like its little brother in the near future. Hope that's not creepy. lol What color is your deck and is your left rear locker just dry storage or a live well? It was nice meeting you at the HB tournament a while back. Todd said he plans on doing another one around September hope to see you there.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

The deck is a cream color not sure the name, and the port side has two separate compartments one is dry and the other can be plumed for a livewell. Look all you want I drooled over many boats on here also if you want to fish up in the lagoon some time let me know. Sea ya Shannon


----------



## fishon100 (Jul 14, 2014)

Where is Glasser located?


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

1670 Barrett Drive,
Rockledge, FL 32955



> Where is Glasser located?


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

> Where is Glasser located?


Titusville, Fl


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Where is Glasser located?
> 
> 
> Titusville, Fl



http://glasserboatworks.com/


----------

